# Arcadia II - looking for shipmates



## finbarr77 (Apr 3, 2009)

I sailed on Arcadia II late 1954 to early 1958. Interested in hearing from any Engineers or Deck Officers that sailed same period.

Cheers,

James.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Can't go back that far James personally, but when I have time, I will look up a few names who may have been aboard her during that era. I know there was a steward from here on the Isle of Wight who was aboard her for many years. I think his Christian name was Cannell, possibly Jim Cannell who also had a nickname I think, but will look him and others up. I helped put together an edition of Arcadus, the crew newspaper we had for her 21st Birthday where past events were noted like a storm in the Bay of Biscay bound from Las Palmas to London on 29th December 1956 with much damage on board. The master at the time was Captain Bodley

I still have this stuff and will try to look out more info. 

David


----------



## jumbo747 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi James , would you remember one of the crew from around 1955/1956 , his name was George Robert Henderson Duffin ,, would really like to find out as he was my partners father , who passed away in 1958 , we are trying to trace her roots and any information would be greatly appreciated ,, regards Jeff


----------

